# Miami Fl...Rocco. 18mo..Mneutered .A1104578



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

ROCCO - ID#A1104578

My name is ROCCO. 

I am a neutered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 6 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 02, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1104578


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh he's beautiful...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He looks like he was well taken care of, hope someone is missing him.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

He is beautiful. It looks like his nails are trimmed. Hopefully he will be reclaimed quicker than we can say Rumpelstiltskin.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

OH MY goodness! My favorite type of look...


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome looking boy, he looks so sad. Just breaks my heart.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He is beautiful-just waiting for help-is anyone working on him?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Another one I would love to save but live too far away. I hope someone is working on this handsome boy.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

HE IS STILL AT THE SHELTER. HE HAS BEEN NEUTERED, so hes ready for a new home


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

So many gsd's in Miami. This guy has such a classic look of elegance coupled with confidence. Hope he gets out of there soon!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Love him!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm picking up 3 GSds tomorrow. A1128827, 7mo old male is one of them. Don't know who the other two are yet. They are all going to Heidi's Legacy.

Sue H and her husband are tireless volunteers who transport across "the alley" to get all kinds of dogs to rescue. She is picking up these three from Miami plus another little dog that goes to another rescue and meeting me part way across Alligator Alley. I'll travel north and meet another volunteer who will continue the transport.....there are at least 4 people...maybe 5 who are getting this transport done. YEAH!!

Don't know if this guy is one of them....he's very handsome.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope this guy is getting saved.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Rocco wasn't on our transport today....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Rocco has an adopter. If they don't show up, which is entirely possible, he has rescue back-up.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Rocco has been adopted


----------

